# Homemade swifter



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

going to try this great Idea!!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/71706998/swiffer-mop-cover-crochet-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_9&ga_search_query=crochet&ga_page=12&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a great idea, I wonder what kind of yarn would pick up dust the best?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Looks like a great idea, I wonder what kind of yarn would pick up dust the best?


Very slightly damp - any fibre?

Those look to be crocheted; I'd go with knitted in trinity/raspberry stitch.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I like to think my work is worth more than dusting the floor.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I like to think my work is worth more than dusting the floor.


Well ... so do I, but there are some yarns in my stash that aren't fit for much else besides swiffer-covers or cat-toys.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a great idea. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Ravelry, as usual, has some free knit patterns for this some of which I have used. It's a quick knit and very useful! They are great to wash and reuse. I espcially like them for quick clean-ups of spills....and dirty 'doggie footprints'


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&pc=other-cleaning&keywords=swifter%20


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I like to think my work is worth more than dusting the floor.


It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I make and sell these in our craft booth. They go like hot cakes.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Looks like a great idea, I wonder what kind of yarn would pick up dust the best?


Maybe something like Phentex, you know, the stuff our grandmothers made slippers out of. Nylon I believe. Need a yarn that would create some static to hold the dust.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have made the free patterns with acrylic yarn. Just wash and dry, then reuse. No more throughing money in the trash. They are really simple to make.

Debbie


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great idea! Plan to make some for me!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I just put an old washcloth on the swiffer. It works well and I can spend my knitting time on sweaters.


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the one I made which is a free pattern and reversible. I have used it for 2 years and just throw it in the wash after using.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonder if I could crochet something similar for my Shark floor steamer. Anyone out there have ideas about that? The steamer covers that come with the machine have velcro closures but maybe there's a way to avoid them. Our little dog has allergies so all of the hard floors in our home can only be cleaned with a vinegar solution and/or a steam cleaner. Commercial cleaners cannot be used or I'd still be enjoying my Swiffer!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Wonder if I could crochet something similar for my Shark floor steamer. Anyone out there have ideas about that? The steamer covers that come with the machine have velcro closures but maybe there's a way to avoid them. Our little dog has allergies so all of the hard floors in our home can only be cleaned with a vinegar solution and/or a steam cleaner. Commercial cleaners cannot be used or I'd still be enjoying my Swiffer!


I have a shark too. I imagine we could just make sure what we knitted would have 2 side pocket to flip up over the sides. I'm going to use the pad that comes with it to determine the number of stitches to cast on and how long to make it. Of course that would include about 3 extra inches on each side for the pockets. The velcro based wouldn't matter at all. Of course if you don't want the pockets why not just attach a velcro strip or two to the underside of your knitted cover.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if I could crochet something similar for my Shark floor steamer. Anyone out there have ideas about that? The steamer covers that come with the machine have velcro closures but maybe there's a way to avoid them. Our little dog has allergies so all of the hard floors in our home can only be cleaned with a vinegar solution and/or a steam cleaner. Commercial cleaners cannot be used or I'd still be enjoying my Swiffer!
> ...


I will crochet that type of pocket and use the ones that come with the machine as a guide. I guess I'll use 100% cotton yarn. This project will go on my WIP list...one that is getting way too long again! :XD: Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Jessica- Do you have a knittied pattern?


Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great idea, I wonder what kind of yarn would pick up dust the best?
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mmg said:


> Jessica- Do you have a knittied pattern?
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


No, but it's a rectangle. Search for a likely stitch pattern and make a swatch or three. If it's the wrong size, call it a potholder!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

this one is knit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweeper-duster-cover
you may have to adjust size to fit your needs.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

love the one with the button type fasteners



Yarn Happy said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&pc=other-cleaning&keywords=swifter%20


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Amen!


countryknitwit said:


> I like to think my work is worth more than dusting the floor.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I use microfiber cloths and a vinegar/water mix toclean my windows and morrors. They do make microfiber yarn. I've never seen or touched it nor know the cost, so i'm curious if that would be a good option for the swiffer shrug?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I make them with Sugar n Cream cotton yarn. I make them slightly wider than the mop, and long enough so I can fold the ends up and sew them to make pockets for the mop.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Looks like a great idea, I wonder what kind of yarn would pick up dust the best?


My guess would be wool, because of the static electricity factor.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe just make swiffer slippers???? then you can dust as you scuff around the house???? JUST A THOUGHT :idea:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> maybe just make swiffer slippers???? then you can dust as you scuff around the house???? JUST A THOUGHT :idea:


http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/dust-slippers-41893

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf37775441.tip.html

In reality though, it might prove a tad dangerous, especially for those with some balance problems. Maybe just a single swiffer slipper?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> beverlyfarmboy said:
> 
> 
> > maybe just make swiffer slippers???? then you can dust as you scuff around the house???? JUST A THOUGHT :idea:
> ...


You're right. I saw some of those slippers in Walmart. The package said something about not to be worn if you did not have good balance. I put them back on the display. I've already had 3 hip replacements and now I have a knee that's worn out.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

come to think of it, my wife bought some from Walmart for a Yankee Swap a couple of years ago. But i hadn't thought about the balance issue. I certainly think putting a very slippery foot gear on could be risky!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mental picture:
elderly person on Swiffer slippers also wearing 
a bicycle helmet, 
the shoulder pads of an American football player,
elbow/wrist/knee pads (designed for in-line skaters), and
ice-hockey pants with the built-in pads for hips!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Mental picture:
> elderly person on Swiffer slippers also wearing
> a bicycle helmet,
> the shoulder pads of an American football player,
> ...


Too funny.

I once took the advice of a friend and put a coat of Armour-All on my bathroom floor. I got up during the night in stocking feet. I slid so hard and fast... I had a huge bump on my head, hurt my back and arm, and could barely get back in bed I was in so much pain. It hurt for days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ouch! _Major_ ouchies!

Hmm ... maybe that's why my grandmother (She who raised me) would never allow me to wear socks to sleep, no matter how frigid my feet were. The bedroom floor had a few scatter rugs, but more bare wood than covered. Never occurred to me before now.


----------

